# Oak table



## thrainson (Feb 11, 2015)

This has been a year in the making.. Red oak with a spar varnish (rubbed out) finish.

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## jmurray (Feb 11, 2015)

Nice job especially the finish, looks like clean glass!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## justallan (Feb 11, 2015)

Very nice table, Joseph.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink (Feb 11, 2015)

Beautiful! And that finish is awesome.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 11, 2015)

Congrats on completing a beautiful piece Joseph, a reap pro job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 12, 2015)

Picture perfect! Great job! Would you share your finishing secret, as it is exquisite. Thanks. Chuck.


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 12, 2015)

Very nice Joseph! Awesome finish on it .


----------



## Kevin (Feb 12, 2015)

Beautiful classic design. Very well done Joseph!


----------



## Brink (Feb 12, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Beautiful classic design. Very well done Joseph!



And I'm sure it won't self destruct, either.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 12, 2015)

Joseph - Very refined and classic. Beautiful workmanship. Did you turn the legs too? The proportions are spot on with the table. I would proudly own that table.  


You doing chairs to match?


----------



## thrainson (Feb 12, 2015)

Nature Man said:


> Picture perfect! Great job! Would you share your finishing secret, as it is exquisite. Thanks. Chuck.


I am by no means an expert on finishing like this... But I put about 9 coats of gloss spar varnish on, let it cure for about 4 weeks, then began sanding. Starting with 220 grit on a random orbital sander to even everything out ( no peaks or valleys) then switched to a 320 grit for a quick buff. Mostly just to get rid of the marks from the 220. Then starting at 600 grit I worked my way up to 5000 grit sanding the entire top at least three times with each grit. I also used water and soap mixture from 600 on... Whiping it down with a soft cloth between sandings. 

You will be able to see the shine appear again at about 1500 grit, but the biggest difference is between the 3000 and 5000 sandings. Hope that helps! Don't rush it, it just takes time.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## thrainson (Feb 12, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Joseph - Very refined and classic. Beautiful workmanship. Did you turn the legs too? The proportions are spot on with the table. I would proudly own that table.
> 
> 
> You doing chairs to match?


No chairs lol! Thanks... Yeah I did everything on that table but had a pattern for the legs, so I kinda cheated on that. :-)


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 12, 2015)

Freaking awesome.


But... Scott @NYWoodturner ... do you crazy New Yorkians put chairs at your coffee tables?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 13, 2015)

I guess I didn't look at the couch in the background


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 13, 2015)

Awesome table. A perfect heirloom. Fantastic job


----------

